# Picture Frame Fence Plans?



## Seth

I'm looking for some plans to build a picture frame fence. Does anybody have any resources for that? I'm looking for plans for something similar to my attached image but can't seem to find much other than a typical dog-ear style fence. 









I'm headed to Barnes & Noble later to look at some books but wanted to check with you all too. Thanks!

-Seth


----------



## bsimons

I am looking for the same information. From what I've been able to gather from fence company pics and youtube videos:

* it's (obviously) a two rail design. 
* the face of the 2x4 rails are flush with one face of the post (4x4). I expect that the rails are mounted in fence clips/brackets as is typical, but it seems that having the bracket visible would detract from the looks (it's supposed to look pretty from both yards, right?)
* boards (1x6, 1x4) are nailed to the backside of the rail (the face of the rail that isn't flush to the post)
* I've seen both board-by-board (like in typical fence and in the one you pictured) and board-on-board/batten-and board (see allied fence Minnesota's webs site for some good pictures)
* Boards are mounted so their tops are flush to the top of the top rail and bottom of the bottom rail
* A 1x4 trim piece (or a second 2x4 ?) is mounted on the other side of the boards (the side across from the first rails)
* A 1x4 or 1x6 cap is placed on top of the top rail perpendicular to it as shown in the picture (probably just face nailed from the top every couple of feet)
* I've seen styles where the top is flush with the top of the posts (as show) or where the posts extend above the top trim
* One common feature that troubles me is that the bottom rail often hugs the ground without the recommended 2" gap. In the picture the horizontal rails look like the follow the slope of the ground are are not horizontal or stepped

Let me know if you find some plans and I'll do the same!


----------



## TomC

I just did a yahoo search and found a video on hoe to build a picture frame fence. It was sponsored by HD.
Tom


----------



## Seth

TomC said:


> I just did a yahoo search and found a video on hoe to build a picture frame fence. It was sponsored by HD.
> Tom


Awesome, but I couldn't find it. How about sharing the link here? Thanks!


----------



## Seth

Dude...help a brother out. A link would be great right now!

-Seth


----------



## Seth

It cracks me up how somebody can respond to my topic saying they found what I was looking for but they don't put the link. Then I send this person a direct message asking if they can shoot over the link. Nothing. Then I leave a response in the thread hoping for some help. Nothing. Thanks for nothin' dude!

Miniature rant. Sorry!

-Seth


----------



## TomC

Seth said:


> It cracks me up how somebody can respond to my topic saying they found what I was looking for but they don't put the link. Then I send this person a direct message asking if they can shoot over the link. Nothing. Then I leave a response in the thread hoping for some help. Nothing. Thanks for nothin' dude!
> 
> Miniature rant. Sorry!
> 
> -Seth


Sorry Seth! I have looked again and I can't find the Site again. I will continue to search. As for the direct message I log on only on my iPad and it does not show or have a link to PM's. 
Tom


----------



## amckenzie4

How about this? I only glanced at it, but it looks like it might be what you want.

I found it linked on this page.


----------



## del schisler

Seth said:


> It cracks me up how somebody can respond to my topic saying they found what I was looking for but they don't put the link. Then I send this person a direct message asking if they can shoot over the link. Nothing. Then I leave a response in the thread hoping for some help. Nothing. Thanks for nothin' dude!
> 
> Miniature rant. Sorry!
> 
> -Seth


http://www.google.com/#hl=en&sugexp..._gc.r_pw.&fp=d78f8546f42852d9&biw=991&bih=567


----------



## GearWorksguy

There seems to be a fairly open definition of what a picture frame fence actually is.... I did more Google searches for you.... Here is what I found....

More pictures:

http://www.ricksfencing.com/wood-residential/picture-frame-fencing.htm

http://www.northlandfencemn.com/Cedar-Picture-Frame-Picket-Gallery.html

http://www.deckmastersnw.com/project-gallery/fences/stair-step-fence/

Plans are harder to find.. 

They seem to mix the types of fences together but this entry was indexed as a picture frame fence.. http://www.ehow.com/how_5757654_install-shadowbox-fence.html

http://www.popularmechanics.com/home/improvement/lawn-garden/1676417

I hope these help...


----------



## Redrox007

Seth said:


> It cracks me up how somebody can respond to my topic saying they found what I was looking for but they don't put the link. Then I send this person a direct message asking if they can shoot over the link. Nothing. Then I leave a response in the thread hoping for some help. Nothing. Thanks for nothin' dude!
> 
> Miniature rant. Sorry!
> 
> -Seth


Dude...relax, it's a wood forum.


----------



## Marti

Your picture looks similar to one in this youtube video


----------



## Chaincarver Steve

Frankly, it looks pretty straightforward. I'm sure you could figure it out without plans.


----------

